# New 585 Owner - Need Help with Headset



## greyface (May 11, 2006)

I'm putting together a new Look 585. Of course it has the HSC 5 SL fork and headset that comes with it. The instructions on assembling the headset are not very good and conflict between the frame instructions and fork instructions. Obviously this would be a bad thing to mess up, and could be very costly. I e-mailed Veltec with absolutely no response after over a week. Tried to call them, voice mail everytime. 

So somebody please help. I basically have three questions, 1) does the bottom bearing go directly on the carbon fork crown (no race), 2) do the split metal matching "rings" go in the head tube top and bottom before the bearing / against the carbon head tube, 3) is the "specific ring", as the instructions call it, the small black tapered aluminum ring (not split) that goes under the cap?

The instructions actually say the "race" is not used for tapered flanged forks. I guess this is considered a tapered flange fork but want to be 100% sure. The instructions make no mention of the metal rings that I think go in the head tube before the bearings.

Basically does it go together like I have it assembled in the attached picture, minus the split "race" laying to the side?

Thank You


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

1) Yes.
2) Yes.
3) Yes.

Assemble the headset like its laid out with 30 or 40mm of spacers, cut the steerer tube and make sure everything feels right then make your final cut. The gap between the headtube and fork shoud be about 1mm.


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*Odd...*

My 585 came with the split metal bearing seats already installed in the frame (they are designed to be replaceable which is a good thing).

The instructions that come with the bike are next to useless - a poor job given the cost of the equipment. Make sure you do not overtighten anything - my instructions stated 20Nm instead of the correct 10Nm for the steerer clamp torque and I managed to crack the steerer. I think even 10Nm is quite high - I would just do things hand tight if I were you.

I also didn't bother with the specific ring - it looks ugly and I noticed that Thor does not have it on his bike!

Make sure that the bearings are well greased otheriwse you will have some nasty creaking!

Enjoy your ride


----------



## greyface (May 11, 2006)

*Thank You...Grease Bearings??*

When you say grease the bearings, do you mean apply grease to the carbon crown of the fork?

Thanks for the help, I feel a little more comfortable now.


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*Just metal to metal*

No, just grease any points where two pieces of metal come in contact - just make sure there is some grease on the actual bearings where they contact the seats that sit in the frame.


----------

